# Looking for a cockatiel in Ohio



## Julie in Ohio (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi. I read through the rules and think this is allowed. I live in central Ohio just outside of Columbus. Seems most breeders are up by Cleveland. But even then I don't know breeder reputations. I would not want anyone to make disparaging comments about any breeders, but if you do have someone you can recommend I would appreciate it.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I live in Columbus, and have purchased two wonderfully trained tiels from the Petland at Carriage Place (Bethel and Sawmill). I know that Petland is usually not a great place to buy pets, however I personally spoke with Steve Hartman who runs a local aviary in Sunbury and he told me that is the only store he will sell his birds to as it is family operated. My tiels are sweet, tame, and even potty-trained easily. Go in and check them out! While you're there go pet the cockatoos in the back of the store, they're so lovie! <3


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

I got my sweet boy there a month ago, and I just love him to bits. I would like to get a second, but last I was there they didn't have any that were overly friendly. I too would love to find a breeder in Columbus! But I definitely would suggest them, just visit frequently until you find the perfect lil guy.

Also, all the 'toos there have found homes. Sad for me, but happy for them! They had a Moluccan I fell madly in love with.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also try searching in your area on ebayclassifieds.com or hoobly.com, both of these sites breeders tend to use a lot to sell their babies if they aren't going through pet stores.


----------

